# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C# >  Source for You Tube downloader in C#

## Nightwalker83

Hi, 

Here is the project for a created by akramKamal on Code Project.


Nightwalker

----------


## Chippy088

Please be aware that this link has been suspended by Code Project.

I've just tried to access it, and got the suspended message web page.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I considered closing this, or even deleting it, since it seems to be nothing at all, anymore. The link was dead, as Chippy noted, so I'm not sure that the thread has any purpose here, or anywhere. Let me know what you want to do with it.

----------


## passel

Since it is not permitted to download videos from YouTube, hence the reason the link was suspended by Code Project, there is no reason to keep this thread open either.

----------

